# Electronic parking brakes.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My Astra GTC has a electronic parking brake, works well and I don't miss the big plastic handles at all.

I was wondering though, if the main car brakes failed, how would you stop the car safely?

Would the electric parking brake slow the car down if applied or would it lock the wheels?

I was driving to Cornwall and on some big hills, I really had to use my brakes and this thought just popped in my head.


----------



## blazeguarder (Mar 29, 2011)

The electronic parking brakes on Audis have an emergency stop feature, where if the brakes fail you pull on the switch and it stops the car. Maybe yours does the same thing? Otherwise, shift down the gearbox to use engine braking?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

You'd have to be very unlucky for the brakes to fail on your brand new car!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

but then it is a vauxhall :lol::lol: kidding :wave:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I used a passat for a few weeks, an 08, and the manual said something about using it as an emergency brake. Even from 10 mph it pulled HARD! Would find that from much higher speed it would be interesting.... Make sure you have seatbelts firmly in position.

Be interested o know from others who had this.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't like electronic parking brakes. Not as quick to release or apply and something else to go wrong.

I've seen a Jaguar with an electronic parking brake pull up in a pub car park. The chap climbs out and goes to the bar. All of a sudden the car moves forward a foot or so on it's own and stops again. Bloke wouldn't believe us but about 5 or 6 of us saw it happen. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tried it on a disastra courtesy car after footy last week, 30mph apply hand brake switch and it brakes all four wheels, so would assume unless you have catastrophic hydraulic failure at motorway speeds the electric motor is man enough to yank on the rear brakes.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hate electronic parking brakes, too much chances of things going wrong. Give me a cable and a ratchet anyday.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Had one in our V70 and couldn't stand it. Having to lean forward to disengage when doing hill starts, what a joke. Similar with the KIA Sadowner, although not electric - Got a forth pedal and have to lean forward to pull a lever to disengage.

Nothing wrong with an average hand brake IMO.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Tried it on a disastra courtesy car after footy last week, 30mph apply hand brake switch and it brakes all four wheels, so would assume unless you have catastrophic hydraulic failure at motorway speeds the electric motor is man enough to yank on the rear brakes.


Yeah chap at work applied the handbrake at speed on an Insignia. He said it locked up but that was it. I'm not too sure of the outcome from there though because I know you can pull off from stationary with the handbrake engaged and it will release itself (on Vauxhall anyway) but otherwise you need to press the brake pedal to release it on the button. Sounds like a recipe for disaster with inquisitive young hands.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Hate electronic parking brakes, too much chances of things going wrong. Give me a cable and a ratchet anyday.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dunno how the Vauxhall system works but on VW's you either have to have brake pedal down and ignition on or have seatbelt on and press clutch all the way down and as you bring your foot up to drive off it releases the handbrake.

Most have a emergency function built in but like has been said there not gentle when there applied. As for the rolling forwards when left if the rear wheel speed sensors see any movement then the handbrake is applied more as when brakes cool down they contract and you will get movement even with normal handbrakes.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Ian-83 said:


> As for the rolling forwards when left if the rear wheel speed sensors see any movement then the handbrake is applied more as when brakes cool down they contract and you will get movement even with normal handbrakes.


It was going back a few years (maybe 5?) but this wasn't a gentle creep forward. It was as if the handbrake came off completely and reapplied.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Tried it on a disastra courtesy car after footy last week, 30mph apply hand brake switch and it brakes all four wheels, so would assume unless you have catastrophic hydraulic failure at motorway speeds the electric motor is man enough to yank on the rear brakes.


Did'nt lock any wheels up then? Wonder what would happen on a motorway.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it just sat down like a squatting dog.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not too keen on electronic handbrakes either - I use them everyday sadly. 

Even in manual cars some require you to step on the brake & press the release button before you can 'go' but I've noticed that in some Insignia's (particularly SRI's) if you just whack it in gear as if you were about to drive off, then gently increase biting point, it will release itself!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I'm not too keen on electronic handbrakes either - I use them everyday sadly.
> 
> Even in manual cars some require you to step on the brake & press the release button before you can 'go' but I've noticed that in some Insignia's (particularly SRI's) if you just whack it in gear as if you were about to drive off, then gently increase biting point, it will release itself!


Mine won't start unless you've got your foot on the clutch, good practice actually as it's got me into the habit of doing it, and some people at work tend to leave the vans in gear when they park.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Mine won't start unless you've got your foot on the clutch, good practice actually as it's got me into the habit of doing it, and some people at work tend to leave the vans in gear when they park.


I always leave cars that have electric handbrakes in gear too, in the event of the handbrake failing then at least it won't roll away as it's in gear.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I always leave cars that have electric handbrakes in gear too, in the event of the handbrake failing then at least it won't roll away as it's in gear.


We have a flat drive, I never use a handbrake on our drive. .


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Electric park brakes tend to fail when there on never when there off makes moving one a pain requires caliper strip to manually release! The car would never roll away due to how they apply.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i just think its another thing to go wrong! whats wrong with a good old fashioned lever? 

I had a brake pad sheer off (yes really) as I rolled into Doncaster airport to park up for a holiday (glad it didnt happen on the way) due to the previous owner fitting dirt cheap brakes. I got out of the car to find my pad on the floor!

Got back from hol at 2am and drove it 25miles home on just the handbrake,,,,, prob wouldnt b able to do that with an electronic hb!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

All this talk of electronic hand brakes being another thing to go wrong ... I guess these people also don't like power steering or servo assisted brakes, adjust their wing mirrors manually, move big levers to adjust their 'climate control' to warm and physically wind their windows down to make it cooler


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Was auto electrician years ago and I no things haves moved on but not for me also don't like merc foot release either


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

squiggs said:


> All this talk of electronic hand brakes being another thing to go wrong ... I guess these people also don't like power steering or servo assisted brakes, adjust their wing mirrors manually, move big levers to adjust their 'climate control' to warm and physically wind their windows down to make it cooler


lol yeh but if ur power steering goes u can still steer, its harder but u can! same for brakes u just have to press alot harder if servo goes!

if ur like alot of ppl who dont leave their car in gear ur ok if ur electronic handbrake goes!

Does anyone know if they battery goes flat on the car whilst it's parked, does it just roll away lol????


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

avit88 said:


> Does anyone know if they battery goes flat on the car whilst it's parked, does it just roll away lol????


I would hope it works in the same way that a truck system does, in that the system works the other way. On a truck, if the air pressure was lost then the brakes would come on as the air actually keeps the brakes off.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

pretty sure they are powered off. So flat battery would make them come on


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

hoikey said:


> pretty sure they are powered off. So flat battery would make them come on


I would have thought they were only ever powered up when being engaged or disengaged. Once they are in position, they don't rely on a supply to keep them there.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

avit88 said:


> i just think its another thing to go wrong! whats wrong with a good old fashioned lever?
> 
> I had a brake pad sheer off (yes really) as I rolled into Doncaster airport to park up for a holiday (glad it didnt happen on the way) due to the previous owner fitting dirt cheap brakes. I got out of the car to find my pad on the floor!
> 
> Got back from hol at 2am and drove it 25miles home on just the handbrake,,,,, prob wouldnt b able to do that with an electronic hb!


Well you certainly could not do it legally with a manual or e-brake...made even more dangerous as the cars behind you would not know you're braking.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

squiggs said:


> All this talk of electronic hand brakes being another thing to go wrong ... I guess these people also don't like power steering or servo assisted brakes, adjust their wing mirrors manually, move big levers to adjust their 'climate control' to warm and physically wind their windows down to make it cooler


A few manufacturers thought a few years that it would be a good idea to have an advanced ABS braking system that ran off compressed air, one of which I had, but when the valve went wrong, you had no brakes

Needless to say the system became known as "the widowmaker" needless to say, renault dropped the idea


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Give me a lever any day. I'd prefer everything as manual as can be, especially when you need control over it. Take away the control, you lose the ability to 'drive' if you catch my drift. Apart from ABS (and maybe cruise control), I'd prefer a car to come without driver aids.

If it isn't broken, why fix it comes to mind....


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> Well you certainly could not do it legally with a manual or e-brake...made even more dangerous as the cars behind you would not know you're braking.


well as it was 2am there were very few ppl around and its mainly country lanes
got home safely thats the main thing


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like them at all.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It does seem to be one of those things that has been 'improved' even though no improvement was needed. Bit like those annoying indicator stalks on some cars (Vauxhalls?) that are totally unintuitive and don't actually click into place.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The sift touch indicators in vauxhalls are ace


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Mine won't start unless you've got your foot on the clutch, good practice actually as it's got me into the habit of doing it, and some people at work tend to leave the vans in gear when they park.


It's a good habit, I've always started my car(s) with the clutch depressed.

I don't like the idea of an electronic handbrake, it's not quite the same as ripping up a lever for an epic 180... pushing a button just isn't the same thing. :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bigmc said:


> The sift touch indicators in vauxhalls are ace


Unintuitive and dangerous IMO. The number of Vauxhalls I see indicating left right left right left trying to cancel the indicator is ridiculous. I've found they click off at the wrong time a lot too. Not a problem on motorways, but in town they're a nightmare. Stick with mechanical stuff where it makes sense!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Counter intuitive if you are! They work exactly the same as a normal indicator stalk apart from returning to the centre position. They blink 3-5 times on soft touch and stay on until cancelled when clicked on.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Counter intuitive if you are! They work exactly the same as a normal indicator stalk apart from returning to the centre position. They blink 3-5 times on soft touch and stay on until cancelled when clicked on.


On the cars I've driven, in order to cancel you have to push the indicator stalk in the same direction that you are already indicating in, rather than the opposite like you would on a traditional stalk.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

sirkuk said:


> I would have thought they were only ever powered up when being engaged or disengaged. Once they are in position, they don't rely on a supply to keep them there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


dont think so. pretty sure they are permanantly powered when off


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I would think the actuator is bistable for safety.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> On the cars I've driven, in order to cancel you have to push the indicator stalk in the same direction that you are already indicating in, rather than the opposite like you would on a traditional stalk.


got agree with stevey, the missus has a corsa and yes they have 'comfort' indicators- flick on they flash 3 times. but u have to press it the direction u indicated to turn it off. they take some getting use to.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

hoikey said:


> dont think so. pretty sure they are permanantly powered when off


Sounds very wrong to me. Fuse blows, wire comes free, electronic glitch etc. could all lead to a dangerous situation if a supply is needed to keep the brake off. Vice versa causes battery drain issues.

Just listening to the motor for the handbrake on the company car, I think it's quite safe to say it's a dual direction motor. Seems the most logical and safest method to me and how I would do it. It's the same principle as your central locking.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Lexus have had fully auto parking brake for years. Prior to that it was a foot parking brake. 
The LS range has never had a HAND operated hand brake. 

Most luxury cars don't have hand brakes

Once you're used to no hand brake, you find you don't need one. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DrDax said:


> Lexus have had fully auto parking brake for years. Prior to that it was a foot parking brake.
> The LS range has never had a HAND operated hand brake.
> 
> Most luxury cars don't have hand brakes
> ...


Until you need to use it in an emergency! A normal handbrake is more natural to use rather than a button you need to press every time you come to a stop.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had an electronic handbrake in my Insignia and it didn't always release properly.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thinking, one summer a few years ago I was doing some delivery work for a guy in his LWB Merc Sprinter.

One day the foot brake decided to to go. As in, it wouldn't work AT ALL.

I had to drive for several miles through heavy traffic including a B road, using nothing but the handbrake to get to the garage. Dodgy, but doable.

If it had been an electronic handbrake I would have no choice but to pull over and be stranded.

Sometimes the simplest solution is the best.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

tomah said:


> Just thinking, one summer a few years ago I was doing some delivery work for a guy in his LWB Merc Sprinter.
> 
> One day the foot brake decided to to go. As in, it wouldn't work AT ALL.
> 
> ...


Not from a health and safety view point. If you were pulled over, the rozzers would do you and ask why you didn't pull over and call for it to be towed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> Not from a health and safety view point. If you were pulled over, the rozzers would do you and ask why you didn't pull over and call for it to be towed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Agreed. It wasn't road worthy. Thankfully I had finished my run and had only a few miles to go. It's hard to go against the request of your boss, though.

Aside from that, what I was able to do was gradually bring the van to a stop, adding necessary pressure to stop safely, just as you do with a foot brake.

With an electronic handbrake, it's all or nothing, and if the same thing happens you would be more likely to cause an accident or go off the road.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

4th, 3rd, 2nd, 1st, Neutral, coast to a stop or apply the electronic handbrake.

You would have to be really unlucky to have your brakes fail as you need to perform an emergency stop.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

sirkuk said:


> Sounds very wrong to me. Fuse blows, wire comes free, electronic glitch etc. could all lead to a dangerous situation if a supply is needed to keep the brake off. Vice versa causes battery drain issues.
> 
> Just listening to the motor for the handbrake on the company car, I think it's quite safe to say it's a dual direction motor. Seems the most logical and safest method to me and how I would do it. It's the same principle as your central locking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You are correct, cars do it in that way. 
Our machines at JCB do it in the way I mentioned where there is a spring to hold it on and you have to power it off.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I mistakenly popped an electronic brake on at about 20...wow, that was exciting/brown pant moment.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i do it all the time in our insignia just because I get bored lol


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

JMDetailing said:


> I mistakenly popped an electronic brake on at about 20...wow, that was exciting/brown pant moment.:lol::lol::lol:


Does it grab hard?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

im slightly dubious about having one but my new company car has one so ill have no choice!

Also tbh im pretty sure the reason the manufacturers have done it is to increase the room between the front tow ppl for more cubbie hole and stuff. Ive been in a couple of new mercs and they dont even have a gear stick in the middle either!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've got the auto-hold and e-handbrake on my B6 Passat. Around town the auto-hold is just so handy. Never thought I'd get used to it at first (_I never used to put my handbrake on at lights - just footbrake and clutch control to pull away_) but going to my other car I miss the convenience.

I've been sat in the car when it shifts forward a couple inches as mentioned earlier - It's when the auto-hold engages but you don't manually put the e-brake on (well in my passat's case) as the e-brake engages after so many minutes if you don't move.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> 4th, 3rd, 2nd, 1st, Neutral, coast to a stop or apply the electronic handbrake.
> 
> You would have to be really unlucky to have your brakes fail as you need to perform an emergency stop.


Using the gears to brake is fine when you're aware that it's what you have to do.

However, coming to a T junction, applying the foot brake and realising it's not working, and you're not going to have much time for using the gears. A mechanical handbrake gives more feel and control.


----------

